# Process using up huge amount of CPU power



## harveycanis (May 25, 2013)

Hi, this is my first post so go easy on me thanks!

I'm running Windows 8 Pro 64-bit.

Right, well according to my Task Manager there is a process called Ralink Check BT Device which is constantly using at least 30% of my CPU. It only recently seems to have happened with a recent round of updates and I'm aware Ralink is something relating to the Wi-Fi. My question is whether or not it is safe to stop the process (before this my system would usually utilise only 5-10% of processing power from the i5-3210) or should I roll back the update instead?

I've tried Googling the system process however there isn't a single result for it, which suggests it's a brand new application. 

I'll enclose a picture of my task manager's list of processes. 










Thanks for any help anyone can offer. :smile:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Ralink BT *device is a Blue Tooth adapter. If you do not attach your phone or other wireless devices via Blue Tooth you can disable it in the *Device Manager. *


----------



## harveycanis (May 25, 2013)

I suppose I should have guessed it related to Bluetooth however I was too nervous to take the risk without asking for advice first.

Thanks very much.


----------

